# Pacifica, CA - Evacuated apt buildings



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Aug 12, 2016)

Seaside squatters. Try this on...

I got a ride today from San Fran heading south. My driver insisted we check out the apartments falling into the sea. Duh.

Turns out, Pacifica, CA is facing massive amounts of erosion and damage from El Nino and other factors.

This article sums up the situation and includes drone footage of the cliffs crumbling:
http://patch.com/california/pacific...coastal-community-literally-falling-pacific-0
The video is mostly uneventful. At 0:36, you'll see the biggest chunk go down. At roughly 4:15, you'll see someone on their patio at cliff's edge. 

Some of these apartments are still occupied, but several have been evacuated, specifically 310, 320, and 330 Esplanade Ave (map).


----------

